# The Enneagram / MBTI book recommendation thread



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Could anyone recommend books which offer in-depth information about MBTI and enneagram? I've seen plenty of information around this forum / the net, but it's all very scattered.

Thanks! :happy:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Enneagram and the Spirit by Mary Horsley.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

MBTI: Gifts Differing by Isabel Briggs-Myers

Enneagram: The Spiritual Enneagram by Sandra Maitri


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

*"I'm not crazy, I'm just not you"* 2nd edition By Roger Pearlman & Sarah Albritton 

MBTI, JFC and general Psychology book with very modern research and the opposite approach to Keirsey, No subjective paragraph type descriptions, just empirical data and facts.

Best book on Typology out there in my opinion.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I liked :

The Enneagram Made Easy by Baron and Wagele...it's easy to read and there's funny cartoons! It explains how it works at the most fundamental level.

Do What You Are by Tieger and Barron-Tieger: A book about career choice and MBTI.

These are very easy reads, and that's why I like them. Plus, there's a lot of cool information for reference.


----------

